

The rock that could spy on you for decades - ChuckMcM
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/05/spy-rock/?pid=1213&viewall=true

======
ChuckMcM
To be honest, I'm surprised we have not heard more about these kinds of
things. It seems like an obvious use of cheap low power cpus and sensors. Of
course countries are really really big and getting dense enough coverage to
make it meaningful is probably not practical in the most areas, but places
like passes and roads, and around villages?

